
EXT4, Btrfs, NILFS2 Performance Benchmarks - wisesage5001
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ext4_btrfs_nilfs2
======
nl
This is an old benchmark, but
[http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux...](http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux2635_btrfs&num=1)
(June 2010) shows BTRFS still has some weird performance problems - eg with
Apache, 400 req/second vs 12000+ req/sec for EXT4.

The big problem with Linux filesystem benchmarks is that the filesystems are
so tuneable the conclusions can often be better stated as "it is possible to
tune file system X to perform badly" rather than "X is faster than Y".

------
thingie
"Published on June 29, 2009" using "Linux 2.6.30 kernel"…

------
barrkel
It's hard to get a handle on the API usage mix of the various synthetic and
app benchmarks described here. Some analysis breaking things down and
revealing the performance model behind the FSes would be good, so that
particular benchmark performances could be predicted from the model.

For example, SQLite is known to use fsync, and btrfs fared poorly there, so
can we infer that btrfs doesn't handle fsync well with a particular pattern of
writes / etc. beforehand?

------
adbge
I actually spent some time using NILFS2 as a root filesystem on an SSD, but I
could never get it to work properly, mostly due to lack of documentation and
the added complexity of using a daemon to manage your filesystem.

It'd be nice to see a write up on the current state of BtrFS from someone
involved in the project.

~~~
thingie
I'm not involved with the fs, I just used it for a few weeks, after that, It
started to hit some bugs in the code (kernel BUG macro, looked quite serious).
And fsck was segfaulting. It was just my laptop, nothing fancy, I was using
just compression, no subvolumes or anything more complicated. I'm not
convinced it's stable enough for any serious use, unfortunately. (mostly
2.6.34 version)

------
leif
The SQLite numbers are borked, and I'm tempted to say their "Threaded I/O" is
too.

Even so, it's a year-old benchmark.

